# Show your High CRI Lights



## mvyrmnd (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't mind if they came that way, or you made them that way, but I want to see all of your High CRI lights. They deserve to be shown off as, in my humble opinion, they represent the best that LED lights have to offer.












My Four High CRI lights:
Mac's 3300L w/ downloads SS bezel using 1550mA drivers (2x32650) and 7A3 90-CRI XP-G's (2500/500/50 Lumens)
Solarforce L2P w/S9 tailcap with a Kerberos Triple dropin (1x18650), also 7A3 90-CRI XP-G's (500/200/50 Lumens)
Quark AA Ti Regular (1x14500) modded by asheep with (predictably!) a 7A3 90-CRI XP-G (150/110/30/6/0.5 Lumens) (Don't quote me on lumens these are my best guesses)
Quark Preon (1xAAA) with an unknown tint 85+-CRI XP-G (60/5/1.5 Lumens)


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bored Surefire C3 with M91W




Surefire C2 with KT1 and Nailbender high cree drop in.





More to come soon.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## skyfire (Oct 3, 2011)

ok, ill play :devil:

here are mine.... a couple are using 3000k XM-L, with CRI of 80-85, but i threw them in anyways. 






Xeno and C2 have 3000k XM-L 
HDS clicky and G2Z have SSC P4 high CRI
and the rest ive swapped in a XP-G high CRI 3000k, except for the Armytek which came that way.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 3, 2011)

"Gee, you sure have a lot of nice toys..."

-Roy Batty to J.F. Sebastian, _Blade Runner_.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool white lights are toys  High CRI lights make the best tools


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are mine, all for different purposes...  Haiku w/ high cr-i Nichia 119, Aleph Mule with a 3s Sundrop LE, and my Titans, modded by JHanko with high cr-i Seoul P4's... One of the Titans is my getting-ready-for-work, midnight-run nightstand light, used as to not wake my Wife. The other stays locked away as backup, just in case...


----------



## nbp (Oct 3, 2011)

Wish I could play. :sigh: I had an HDS Clicky Hi CRI, but it died and had to go back to Henry, and cannot be fixed, and is being replaced with a non Hi CRI light. :mecry: It was a very nice light. 

Closest I can come is a neutral XP-G Mule. It renders colors pretty well, much better than the cold tint emitters. You can see the difference between the neutral XP-G Mule facing left, and the cool XP-G Haiku the cool XM-L Mule in this pic. The neutral Mule is my outdoors/camp light of choice now.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 4, 2011)

nbp said:


> Wish I could play. :sigh: I had an HDS Clicky Hi CRI, but it died and had to go back to Henry, and cannot be fixed, and is being replaced with a non Hi CRI light. :mecry: It was a very nice light.
> 
> Closest I can come is a neutral XP-G Mule. It renders colors pretty well, much better than the cold tint emitters. You can see the difference between the neutral XP-G Mule facing left, and the cool XP-G Haiku the cool XM-L Mule in this pic. The neutral Mule is my outdoors/camp light of choice now.



So you own no High CRI lights at all? 

Time to add to your McGizmo collection


----------



## nbp (Oct 4, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> So you own no High CRI lights at all?
> 
> Time to add to your McGizmo collection



The irony is I traded a Nichia 119 light engine from the Ti Mule for the custom neutral XP-G engine that went in the EN Mule.  I like the neutral tint and I think it's driven at like 750 mA on high, so it's pushing 200 lumens. :rock:

But I'm sure I could be persuaded to start saving for a SunDrop so I have a REAL Hi CRI light. :naughty: Time to sell something else for more McGizmo money. (this is becoming a reocurring theme).


----------



## skyfire (Oct 4, 2011)

ouch! losing your high CRI clicky is tough! but lucky you got them McGizmos to keep you company.

even though i havent carried my HDS since swapping in the high cri xp-g in my v10r ti. i still wouldnt sell or trade it.
my v10r is more of a urban edc, but if i were to go on an outdoors expedition, ill pack the HDS.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 4, 2011)

I must say that a V10R Ti with a 90-CRI XP-G would be on my list... If you ever want to sell it skyfire


----------



## Craig K (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice lights guys.


----------



## Ti²C (Oct 4, 2011)

-quark 123² tactical (here on a 123 tube for edc purposes)
-nitecore ex11.2
-nitecore d10 camo
-dereelight cl1h with solarforce 1 mode OP drop-in

all modded with an xp-g q2 90min CRI from cutter (XPGWHT-U1-0000-00AE7)


----------



## alfa (Oct 4, 2011)

Only one light:











A SF C2 with Nailbender P4 high CRI drop in


----------



## azzid (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Moddoolar/cryos, with kerberos quad nichia 119 2.8amp drop-in, got a spare 4.2amp quad xp-g 90cri(can't decide on what host to get for it).
2. Lux-RC Fl33 Triple xp-g 90cri, 7watt module.
3. HDS Hi-CRI, still waiting for it(bought at cpfm)
4. Peak Eiger AAA with nichia 119(On it's way, hope it arrives this week)
5. Zebralight sc51c(forgot to take a photo of it lol)

I can proudly say that, I've seen the light with Hi-CRI leds.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 5, 2011)

azzid said:


> 1. Moddoolar/cryos, with kerberos quad nichia 119 2.8amp drop-in, got a spare 4.2amp quad xp-g 90cri(can't decide on what host to get for it).
> 2. Lux-RC Fl33 Triple xp-g 90cri, 7watt module.
> 3. HDS Hi-CRI, still waiting for it(bought at cpfm)
> 4. Peak Eiger AAA with nichia 119(On it's way, hope it arrives this week)
> ...



That is a fantastic collection! How do you like the FL33?


----------



## bobjane (Oct 5, 2011)

Nitecore EX10
- 90CRI XP-G
- Orange cerakote
- 2x8mm trit piston
- Nitecore EX11 Ti clip


----------



## azzid (Oct 5, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> That is a fantastic collection! How do you like the FL33?



Thanks! The fl33 is fantastic, except for the hard to press button/switch, gets easier to press once used for quite a while(still need to use my fingernail though). U.I is easy to configure even w/o a manual, build quality is very good for a version 1 light. Beam/spot is the same as a moddoolar head. It's design is more of for urban or formal events, If ever I'm going to a wedding or any black tie event, I'll definitely bring this as my EDC.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 5, 2011)

I would show you my high CRI HDS Rotary if Henry would ever get around to releasing the damn things!


----------



## Bass (Oct 5, 2011)

Some High CRI McGizmo's - all Nichia LED's:


----------



## Diablo_331 (Oct 5, 2011)

Can I play?:wave:
Sorry no photos but I have a Zebra Light SC51c and also a high CRI Peak Eiger AAA.
If anyone is reading this to do a little research I HIGHLY suggest that you look into the SC51c. It has a beautiful beam and a great UI. The price isn't bad to boot.

P.S. Those are some great photos Bass! Some day I would like to own a McGizmo.


----------



## yowzer (Oct 6, 2011)

My only one to date is an old Pelican M3 (My first 'real' light) that I swapped out the original Luxeon III star for a high-cri P4 one on.


----------



## grayhighh (Oct 6, 2011)

Bass, your pics are so good makes me wanna get another mule !


90CRI & 119


----------



## Bass (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Diablo_331 and grayhighh - McGizmos make great photo subjects.


----------



## skyfire (Oct 7, 2011)

bobjane said:


> Nitecore EX10
> - 90CRI XP-G
> - Orange cerakote
> - 2x8mm trit piston
> - Nitecore EX11 Ti clip



i remember this EX10 from the MP. nice catch. i was alittle late, luckily Lol. it would of been hard to resist that one. 3000k XP-G with matching orange finish!

and does everybody have a McG except me??:shakehead


----------



## nbp (Oct 7, 2011)

skyfire said:


> and does everybody have a McG except me??:shakehead



Join us! There are plenty to go around.  :naughty:


----------



## Cataract (Oct 7, 2011)

My first one is still in the mail since last week and won't be here before tuesday. I sure would have liked to play with it over the long weekend (Canadian Thanks Giving) :sigh:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 7, 2011)

what di you order?
you can play with one of mine if you want.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are my only 2 (so far) high CRI LED lights - A Malkoff M61HCRI running on a protected 3.7v AW 17670 in a Surefire C2 Centurion with Defender head and tail cap, and a Zebralight H51Fc. The Zebralight is 85 minimum CRI at 123 lumens max, and the Malkoff is 90 minimum CRI at around 150 lumens max. I love them both. The Malkoff is definitely more powerful and impressive, but has a slightly peachy tint, whereas the Zebralight's frosted lens and lower output isn't mind-blowing, but the soft yellowish-white tint is slightly more appealing. I learned about the warm tint/high CRI appeal too far into my flashlight collecting, and if I could do it all over again, I'd probably only buy neutral/warm/high CRI LED lights.


----------



## euroken (Oct 15, 2011)

TBSB Ti 18650 host + M61HCRI + 2 stage tc


----------



## Cataract (Oct 17, 2011)

My first one is still in the mail... 3 weeks later :scowl:  :hairpull:


----------



## Ian2381 (Nov 3, 2011)

P60 Dropin and UF H2 with HI CRI xpg.


----------



## richpalm (Nov 3, 2011)

The Neutralizer 

4500K XML's, hi-CRI XP-G's behind the small optics.






Rich


----------



## thaugen (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is my new Surefire C2 (rock solid work of art), Malkoff M61LHCRI (beautiful beam and color rendition), Triad tail (perfect tail stand, easy access to the switch), McClicky hard press (good responsive feel), AW 17670. 

Next on the list a HDS Clicky High CRI...


----------



## choombak (Nov 4, 2011)

MD2 with M61HCRI. Fantastic color rendition. Next on my list is a kuku (Veleno design) drop-in for E1E in HCRI, and a pre-ordered HDS clicky in HCRI. Yay!


----------



## weez82 (Nov 4, 2011)

nice lights guy. is there a high cri beamshot thread? i used the search but only came up with a few beamshots


----------



## Brasso (Nov 4, 2011)

Low quality cellphone pic, but......





From left to right:

Peak Eiger high cri xpg , Zebralight SC51c , Little Twisty w/ Malkoff M61L hcri , Malkoff MD2 w/ M61 hcri


----------



## jorn (Nov 5, 2011)

My quark turbo and itp headlamp just got a hi cri xp-g. Very happy with them both.


----------



## Bass (Nov 5, 2011)

richpalm said:


> The Neutralizer
> 
> 4500K XML's, hi-CRI XP-G's behind the small optics.
> 
> ...



That is an awesome looking light, gorgeous front end. I like the innovation of XML's and smaller XP-G High-CRI mixed together :thumbsup:


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 5, 2011)

Along with the Zebralight, the HDS CRI pictured is my favorite LED for everyday usage.


----------



## Ian2381 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## skyfire (Nov 13, 2011)

is that Xeno suppose to be red? or is it really a brownish finish? im kinda liking the copper color!


----------



## Ian2381 (Nov 14, 2011)

skyfire said:


> is that Xeno suppose to be red? or is it really a brownish finish? im kinda liking the copper color!



It's heat treated resulting to the copper color. Its originally black.


----------



## dirtech (Nov 14, 2011)

euroken said:


> TBSB Ti 18650 host + M61HCRI + 2 stage tc



That is a gorgeous light. And the 2 stage switch came from where? I heard the driver in malkoffs didn't play nice with some two stage switches.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 14, 2011)

Just one. It may be a brightness thing, but I generally prefer Neutral tints to Warm.
Still, I wouldn't give up the G2z with M61LHCRI. It's great outdoors.
As such, it's here with a few of my great outdoors knives.






- Tom


----------



## Connor (Nov 14, 2011)

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/valynor_bucket/flashlights/HDS_EDC_U60XR.jpg

modded with SSC P4 S42182 (TT1S0H bin, 93 CRI). 

And this is how it performs at night:





Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Phos4 (Nov 14, 2011)

which of these hi-cry's is the best?
i think i need one reading the thread over here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326106-Preon-2-High-CRI-vs.-Preon-2-Warm...-This-just-in!

what should iget?


----------



## jonesy (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my new Eiger high CRI


----------



## Diablo_331 (Nov 14, 2011)

What clip is on your Eiger?


----------



## weez82 (Nov 14, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> What clip is on your Eiger?



looks like a preon clip


----------



## jonesy (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, it's a clip off a 4 Sevens Preon. I'm waiting for the stainless ones to be sold by Oveready. 


weez82 said:


> looks like a preon clip


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a pretty good collection going...

From top to bottom, 
2 X AAA. 4Sevens high CRI satin Ti Preon2 W/satinTi battery tube added. (85+) 
1 X 18650 or 2 X RCR123. Gunmetal Solarforce L2 with Malkoff M61HCRI. (90+) 
2 X AA. Gunmetal Solarforce L2r with Malkoff M31HCRI, (This required some Dremel work to get the drop-in to fit.) (90+)
2 X 18650. Black Solarforce L2X with Torchlab H/M/L high CRI triple. (90+)

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/CRI012.jpg

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/CRI010.jpg

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/CRI005.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 20, 2011)

My new edc and first high CRI light, the ReVO modded w/Nichia 119.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 20, 2011)

THE_day,

Who did the modding for you? Nice to have it modded. How's the beam profile compared to the XP-G neutral white?


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 21, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> THE_day,
> 
> Who did the modding for you? Nice to have it modded. How's the beam profile compared to the XP-G neutral white?



Hi pjandyho, this was originally modded by *ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond* with a Nichia 119 taken from a McGizmo light engine.

As for the beam profile comparison, I wish I had another ReVO to compare it to but alas they were discontinued before I even knew how great these little lights were. 

Here is a beamshot taken by member *hotlight*. 
Limited run Eiger w/Nichia 119 high CRI on left, ReVO w/Nichia 119 high CRI on right.




The hotspot is not as defined as in the pic and has a smooth transition to spill.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! Sacrifice a McGizmo light engine for that? I am not sure if I can swallow that. The high CRI Nichia 119T from McGizmo is really nice though.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 21, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Wow! Sacrifice a McGizmo light engine for that? I am not sure if I can swallow that. The high CRI Nichia 119T from McGizmo is really nice though.


I was told that the Nichia was replaced on the light engine by a neutral XPG and further customized.

I'm just lucky to have seen it for sale since I've always wanted to try this LED out but cannot afford a McGizmo.


----------



## brandocommando (Nov 21, 2011)

I almost forgot, I have a McGizmo Sundrop XR-U also. It has the Nichia 083 emitter, but I usually have another LE in there and I forgot it can also be a high CRI light!
The other LE is a SS that had an XR-E when I got it. 
I modified it to a T6 neutral white XM-L. 

Here they are...
http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/CRI018.jpg

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/CRI026.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 25, 2011)

My High CRI Preon arrived today 

Rather than post a pic here, I've replaced the crappy pic in the first post.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 25, 2011)

so please forgive me, but just because it's a warm white LED doesn't necessarily mean it's high CRI, correct?


----------



## woodentsick (Nov 25, 2011)

Correct. Warm white LED's (80+) typically have a higher CRI than cool white LED's (70+), but High CRI is something else altogether (85 to 90+). You can have warm white LED's which are high CRI but you can also have cooler LED's which are high CRI.


----------



## Viper715 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've really come to like HCRI. The two best tints in that collection are the Eiger and the Malkoff MD2. The rest are fine but those are the best.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 29, 2011)

woodentsick said:


> Correct. Warm white LED's (80+) typically have a higher CRI than cool white LED's (70+), but High CRI is something else altogether (85 to 90+). You can have warm white LED's which are high CRI but you can also have cooler LED's which are high CRI.


Thanks man! I'd love to buy a high CRI in cool/neutral white


----------



## think2x (Dec 21, 2011)

*Left to Right*
Malkoff MD2 with M61LLHCRI
Jetbeam RRT0 S2 (modded to XP-G 90+ HCRI)
Jetbeam BC10 (modded to XP-G 90+ HCRI)
Quark AA2 Original XP-E R2 (modded to XP-G 90+ HCRI)
Surefire C3 with HCRI Lumens Factory drop-in


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 21, 2011)

think2x said:


> *Left to Right*
> Malkoff MD2 with M61LLHCRI
> Jetbeam RRT0 S2 (modded to XP-G 90+ HCRI)
> Jetbeam BC10 (modded to XP-G 90+ HCRI)
> ...



Good stuff! I saw your other thread and was hoping you'd post them here


----------



## robusmcs13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, I think im drooling! very nice lights, thanks for sharing


----------



## think2x (Dec 22, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Good stuff! I saw your other thread and was hoping you'd post them here



Thanks! Yeah, I think I'm hooked on these HCRI XP-G's from Illumination Supply. I'm especially liking the "budget" BC10 HCRI because it's a dead simple UI *and* it runs great as a Battery Vampire.

I may open up my SWM V10A soon and make it HCRI too.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 22, 2011)

McGizmo Haiku P4 Hi-CRI (seen here on right), homemade months before McGizmo himself started selling them:






...and again, this time at the bottom:







McGizmo Mule with a Nichia 031A light engine from a SunDrop, which itself now hosts a UV light engine:






...oddly, I could only find a closeup of the old nickel-plated aluminum one I had. I have a titanium one now. It basically looks the same, only less shiny:


----------



## climberkid (Dec 22, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> My High CRI Preon arrived today



Just got mine from Going Gear today! It will be the only light I take with me to basic training. 







Alex


----------



## think2x (Dec 31, 2011)

think2x said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I think I'm hooked on these HCRI XP-G's from Illumination Supply. I'm especially liking the "budget" BC10 HCRI because it's a dead simple UI *and* it runs great as a Battery Vampire.
> 
> I may open up my SWM V10A soon and make it HCRI too.



Just stopped back by to add my SWM V10A to the list. :devil:

It also has the EX11 clip.

Step-by-step added in Homemade and Modified


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 16, 2012)

My Mac's Tri-EDC just had an upgrade 

The neutral 1100mA L332 board has been replaced with a 90-CRI 750mA L333 with "start on low" firmware. 

Lux-RC had a sale right after Christmas and I got a really good price on the new board.

I never really used the more powerful board on high, as runtimes were too short and the heat too much. The 750mA board gives me more runtime and a nicer, lower low.






My favourite EDC is now perfect!


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 17, 2012)

I just pimped out this pair of G2's. 

Both have Lumens Factory 3 mode 90 CRI drop-ins, (1A on high) and a pair of Oveready McClicky kits with hard press boots.
The input voltage is 3.6-13V so 2 RCR123's is not a problem. 

Man, is it tough business getting those stock switches out of those G2 TC's!!! 

I am really digging these lights, lightweight, tough, sweet tint's, and decent battery life.

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/009-3.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 17, 2012)

brandocommando said:


> I have a pretty good collection going...
> 
> 2 X AA. Gunmetal Solarforce L2r with Malkoff M31HCRI, (This required some Dremel work to get the drop-in to fit.) (90+)



How did you manage to get a Malkoff M31HCRI? That's exactly what I need! :thumbsup:


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 17, 2012)

UC I PM'd you... Just a quick update, this is the host I am running the M31HCRI in at the moment. 

I haven't timed it, but it should get great run times! (4000mah LSD "C" cells.) It also runs great off of alkalines, it's my first attempt at a zombie apocalypse light!

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/016-4.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 17, 2012)

brandocommando said:


> UC I PM'd you... Just a quick update, this is the host I am running the M31HCRI in at the moment.
> 
> I haven't timed it, but it should get great run times! (4000mah LSD "C" cells.) It also runs great off of alkalines, it's my first attempt at a zombie apocalypse light!



Thanks for all of the great info., both via PM and this post. :thanks:

Maybe someone can start a poll regarding a M31HCRI/M31HCRIL and it'll nudge Malkoff to making some more. 


_*Edit: here's a link to a poll for CPF members about more Malkoff HCRI's:*_

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...HCRI-on-AA-s-POLL-ADDED-Re-More-Makoff-HCRI-s


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

The best High CRI light the world ever made, no one would object
http://postimage.org/image/lm6bwydj3/ click to enlarge


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder why mule doesnt come with any optics
It would make it a lantern rather than torch isnt it


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 25, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> The best High CRI light the world ever made, no one would object
> http://postimage.org/image/lm6bwydj3/ click to enlarge


Of course! I just received my warm white homemade multimode LED ring from calipsoii and it is just wonderful to have it in my A2. Just seem to ooze new life to an old horse. Suddenly I am all over my black A2 again.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 26, 2012)

woodentsick said:


> Correct. Warm white LED's (80+) typically have a higher CRI than cool white LED's (70+), but High CRI is something else altogether (85 to 90+). You can have warm white LED's which are high CRI but you can also have cooler LED's which are high CRI.


Yes, an analog is
You can have a sickly yellow-orange incan beam and a very very bright, hot, white incan beam
Tint/CCT have no *absolute *relationship with CRI
*Usually* warmer = higher CRI


----------



## smarkum (Jan 26, 2012)

All of mine are Hi CRI. From the left: BB McGizmo Mule, Torch Lab Pocket, BB Mac Tri, Gavina, Mirage Man Fatty

:thumbsup:


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 27, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> My Mac's Tri-EDC just had an upgrade
> 
> The neutral 1100mA L332 board has been replaced with a 90-CRI 750mA L333 with "start on low" firmware.
> 
> ...


mvyrmnd, you dog!!! I was wondering if you'd done that upgrade yet!!! I am so jealous! I wish I had the bank to get one of those beauties!!! 

I understand how it can be a double edged sword... but oh man, is that ever a sweet light!

I'm seriously jonesing for an SC80c now... just gotta figure out how I'm gonna afford it.


----------



## think2x (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's a Trio of *SS-n-Ti* HCRI. L2T SS w/ LF HCRI module, Eiger HCRI and V10R Ti HCRI (just swapped today)


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 18, 2012)

think2x said:


> Here's a Trio of *SS-n-Ti* HCRI. L2T SS w/ LF HCRI module, Eiger HCRI and V10R Ti HCRI (just swapped today)



That modded V10R Ti is next on my hitlist 

Very very nice!


----------



## think2x (Mar 18, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> That modded V10R Ti is next on my hitlist
> 
> Very very nice!



I thought I was going to be the very last person to get the V10R Ti, I traded my V10R HCRI and V10A RED for it and had the HCRI XP-G waiting for the Ti to arrive. Next step is a clip and then some trit work.


----------



## Barbarian (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are most of mine. I have a handful of others kicking around that did not make the photo. 




*
Top Row:
*Mac's Customs Patterned Ti Tri-EDC
Moddoolar Natural TL34 Pocket
*
2nd Row:*
Mac's Customs Ti Tri-EDC
McGizmo Mule

*3rd Row:
*HDS Systems EDC
Surefire 6P-GM with Kerberos XP-G Quad Drop-in

*Bottom Row:
*Novatac 120P (mod by datiLED)
ZebraLight SC51c
4Sevens Quark Mini 123


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 4, 2012)

I recently received a special order Malkoff Wildcat Hi-CRI. which I run with 2x18500 AW. Cells - The color rendition is superb, the output amazing but more than anything the clarity and depth of perception are simply stunning: This MD3 set-up is better than anything I've seen (so far), better than I imagined a Flashlight could be...I'm stoked!


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 4, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> I wonder why mule doesnt come with any optics
> It would make it a lantern rather than torch isnt it


It isn't a lantern because it doesn't distribute light evenly in all directions. Therefore, it is a torch.

It doesn't come with any optics because sometimes you need a beam that is perfectly smooth and the same brightness throughout.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 9, 2012)

I've just completed my Quark Ti HCRI lego set 






From left to right: Tailcap, High Voltage head w/90CRI XP-G, 2*CR123 Body, AA Body, CR123 Body, Low Voltage head w/90CRI XP-G, Tailcap.


----------



## Ti²C (May 9, 2012)

Quarks, Dereelights and nitecore, the turbo and one of the deree's are swapped with the nichia 219 emitter from Craig, while the others have the now common ! cree high-cri 3000k led...


----------



## think2x (May 10, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> That modded V10R Ti is next on my hitlist



Thought I'd update my V10R pic a bit.....................Still XP-G HCRI for now until I can get the Nichia in it.


----------



## tobrien (May 10, 2012)

think2x said:


> Thought I'd update my V10R pic a bit.....................Still XP-G HCRI for now until I can get the Nichia in it.


so how exactly does the projected beam look with a bare led and no reflector? is it pleasant?

edit: awesome shot btw


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 10, 2012)

think2x said:


> Thought I'd update my V10R pic a bit.....................Still XP-G HCRI for now until I can get the Nichia in it.




Beautiful!


----------



## think2x (May 15, 2012)

Thanks..^

My newest mod.....HDS140GT/ Nichia 219








I have another 219 begging to go in the V10R Ti mule but I must wait on the 16mm boards to arrive.


----------



## nbp (May 17, 2012)

Barbarian said:


> Here are most of mine. I have a handful of others kicking around that did not make the photo.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/highcri6.jpg/
> 
> 
> ...



Tim, do you still have the Tri EDC Hi CRIs? If so, could I pester you for some beamshots? Maybe compared to Haiku XP-G or or something? I'd like to get a handle on the beam pattern and tint. Thanks bro!


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 17, 2012)

I have only one Hi CRI light: Mag ML100 1C Nichia 219 92 CRI


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 17, 2012)

nbp said:


> Tim, do you still have the Tri EDC Hi CRIs? If so, could I pester you for some beamshots? Maybe compared to Haiku XP-G or or something? I'd like to get a handle on the beam pattern and tint. Thanks bro!



I can take beamshots of mine, but I wouldn't have much to take comparison shots with that you'd find useful...


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 17, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> I have only one Hi CRI light: Mag ML100 1C Nichia 219 92 CRI



One is better than none! Welcome to the club


----------



## nbp (May 17, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> I can take beamshots of mine, but I wouldn't have much to take comparison shots with that you'd find useful...



If you have the chance that would be great! If you've got another light floating around that I may be familiar with, feel free to throw them in, otherwise, maybe if you could shoot a common object and take note of the distance from it you are so I can get an idea of the beam, that would be super! E.g. A blue lawnchair at 20 yards, or something like that. Thanks!


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 18, 2012)

OK, they're a bit rough, and I tried for a couple of household items that should span the Pacific...

First up, a Quark 123^2 modded with a 90-CRI XP-G







Now the Tri-EDC






Please excuse the second shot being fuzzy.

The exposures of each shot are different to try and match the brightness to allow for better comparison of the beam shape. The Tri-EDC is considerably brighter 

The Lawnmower and Laundry basket are 5m from the light and camera (read:iPhone)


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2012)

Oooh, I like that big huge hotspot! Nice beams. :naughty: Thank you for doing that. 

Ok, sorry to bother, but can I ask for another favor? Do you have any cool tint XP-G lights around that you can shine the two on something colorful to compare the color rendition of the Mac to a more typical cool tint, lower CRI emitter?


----------



## Stillphoto (May 18, 2012)

Hmm, checked the bucket to see what I've already got shots of...

EDC U60 modded by darkzero with a warm high CRI Seoul P4 (this shot is with the light wearing its new clothes, but before the led mod, so it isn't rocking the McR reflector that it is now).


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 19, 2012)

nbp said:


> Oooh, I like that big huge hotspot! Nice beams. :naughty: Thank you for doing that.
> 
> Ok, sorry to bother, but can I ask for another favor? Do you have any cool tint XP-G lights around that you can shine the two on something colorful to compare the color rendition of the Mac to a more typical cool tint, lower CRI emitter?



I no longer own any cool tint lights, but have a look at an old comparison I did

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313982-7-light-CCT-CRI-Comparison&highlight=

The Kerberos triple is almost identical to the Tri-EDC for output.


----------



## nbp (Aug 7, 2012)

I finally have something to add to this thread! *Ti Tri HI CRI*

Sorry for the crappy pics, I'll get a better one soon. Mvyrmnd, I think you saw these already. :nana:


----------



## skyfire (Aug 7, 2012)

did a few more high cri mods since my last post almost a year ago.
surefire L1 w/ nichia 219
another surefire L1 w/ SSC P4 high cri
sunwayman L10A w/ nichia 21




and a few more high cri drop-ins


----------



## think2x (Sep 11, 2012)

My Fenix PD32-219









Sorry for the quick pics, it just came off the work table.


----------



## anethema (Sep 11, 2012)

Hm yeah a lot of people are just posting warm and neutral lights. Neutral has barely better CRI than cool, and Warm just a bit better than that. Unless they are specifically high CRI then you aren't that far ahead of the game.

I've got a High CRI Nichia 219 HDS clickie here in a few days!! Post pics when I get it.


----------



## Mike S (Sep 12, 2012)

D11.2 w/ Nichia 219 Hi CRI

It's the only nice light that I own.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 23, 2013)

It's about time this thread had a bump!

My new toys:

Tiny, titanium, Nichia High CRI, and GITD 

A Sunwayman M11R Sirius, modded with triple 219, glow under the optic posts, and a Olight S10 BB Ti, with a 219 and a Glowring.














I usually only have 1 EDC light on me, but I can't split these two, so I carry them both!


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ Great mods! Cannot get enough Nichia HCRI!


----------



## Lithium466 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all :wave:

Very nice lights ! I'm looking forward to mod some of my lights with Nichia 219, but something is bothering me...don't you have "regulation issues" with light using 1 3,7V Li-ion and "Nichia modded" ? Because the 219 I have seem to have a somewhat high forward voltage (~3,4-3,5V), and with lights using only one Li-ion battery, regulation looks crappy to me :/ 
No problem with lights using a boost or a buck/boost driver though.

Perhaps XP-G High CRI is a better way to go ? Already have some, and like the tint too.
PS : sorry if this post wasn't the right place to ask, mod delete my post in this case please.


----------



## RobME (Jan 23, 2013)

This was born as a 170T Clicky, had a very nice CW tint with pretty good throw. Now it sports a Nichia 219. 

After a year and a half, I recently put the stock clip on. For all the verbal abuse this poor clip gets, I like it! It's slim, looks good, and is easy to cigar grip the narrow part of the body without a fat clip getting in the way.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 23, 2013)

Bass said:


>


:bow:


----------



## skyfire (Jan 23, 2013)

nice job on the M11R triple mod! :twothumbs


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 23, 2013)

skyfire said:


> nice job on the M11R triple mod! :twothumbs



I'd like to take the credit, but ZanZan did the M11R, and gunga did the S10


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 23, 2013)

RobME said:


> This was born as a 170T Clicky, had a very nice CW tint with pretty good throw. Now it sports a Nichia 219.
> 
> After a year and a half, I recently put the stock clip on. For all the verbal abuse this poor clip gets, I like it! It's slim, looks good, and is easy to cigar grip the narrow part of the body without a fat clip getting in the way.



Awesome light! I agree, the stock HDS clip is great. And it goes great with the orange cerakote. No need to upgrade perfection.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 23, 2013)

Lithium466 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Very nice lights ! I'm looking forward to mod some of my lights with Nichia 219, but something is bothering me...don't you have "regulation issues" with light using 1 3,7V Li-ion and "Nichia modded" ? Because the 219 I have seem to have a somewhat high forward voltage (~3,4-3,5V), and with lights using only one Li-ion battery, regulation looks crappy to me :/
> No problem with lights using a boost or a buck/boost driver though.
> ...


Perhaps a moderator can move this discussion elsewhere.

Do you mean the linear drivers with the AMC7135 having regulation issues? 
All this info on different drivers is new to me and after reading a bit I too was concerned about the Nichia's regulation.
To overcome the higher Vf of the Nichia 119/219 I have chosen 18650s with high current capabilities, not high capacity cells.
I got the LG D1 4.35V 3000mAh 18650 cells. They can keep a higher voltage longer than the current 3100/3400mAh.
I have a light with 1.14A driver and Nichia 119, it runs for a little over 2 hrs in solid regulation off of one LG 4.35V 18650.

But if you like the XPG HCRI then might as well use those. 
I personally can't get enough of the Nichia 119/219 HCRI, and all it's shortcomings are easliy worth the light it puts out.


----------



## louie (Jan 23, 2013)

HDS-B42GT, Nitecore EX-10, Fenix LxD, Fenix LD10 got Nichia 219s. Fenix E05 and Fenix L0D got XP-G 3K 90+CRIs.


----------



## Lithium466 (Jan 23, 2013)

THE_dAY said:


> I got the LG D1 4.35V 3000mAh 18650 cells. They can keep a higher voltage longer than the current 3100/3400mAh.
> I have a light with 1.14A driver and Nichia 119, it runs for a little over 2 hrs in solid regulation off of one LG 4.35V 18650.


Excellent idea !!! Thanks :twothumbs


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 24, 2013)

louie said:


> HDS-B42GT, Nitecore EX-10, Fenix LxD, Fenix LD10 got Nichia 219s. Fenix E05 and Fenix L0D got XP-G 3K 90+CRIs.




Jealous! That's a sweet, sweet collection of high cri's. I used to have half of those lights and they're all gone because they were cool whites.

My favorite tint so far is the HDS high cri XPG and the XML that Sunwayman used in the special edition high cri V11R's; EDIT: I think it was a T4. They appear to be identical to me. And 7777's high cri lights are almost as nice as those, in my opinion.

Can someone tell me how the XPG high cri compares to the Nichia 219 in terms of tint & cri?

I've been hearing a lot about the 219 and I am a curious cat.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 24, 2013)

me too. seems Nichia 219 is a big favourite, but XPG is winning too. 



burntoshine said:


> Jealous! That's a sweet, sweet collection of high cri's. I used to have half of those lights and they're all gone because they were cool whites.
> 
> My favorite tint so far is the HDS high cri XPG and the XML that Sunwayman used in the special edition high cri V11R's; EDIT: I think it was a T4. They appear to be identical to me. And 7777's high cri lights are almost as nice as those, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## twl (Jan 24, 2013)

burntoshine said:


> Jealous! That's a sweet, sweet collection of high cri's. I used to have half of those lights and they're all gone because they were cool whites.
> 
> My favorite tint so far is the HDS high cri XPG and the XML that Sunwayman used in the special edition high cri V11R's; EDIT: I think it was a T4. They appear to be identical to me. And 7777's high cri lights are almost as nice as those, in my opinion.
> 
> ...



The typically used HCRI XPG is 3000k which is very warm, and is 90 CRI. The Nichia 219 HCRI is 4500K, which is much closer to neutral, and is 92 CRI.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 24, 2013)

would the outputs be the same?.
warm would be way less right?.
160 v 450 ?.



twl said:


> The typically used HCRI XPG is 3000k which is very warm, and is 90 CRI. The Nichia 219 HCRI is 4500K, which is much closer to neutral, and is 92 CRI.


----------



## twl (Jan 24, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> would the outputs be the same?.
> warm would be way less right?.
> 160 v 450 ?.



Outputs are different, and everything is different. They are completely different LED emitters.
The actual output is determined by the drive current, so it can vary.
As a general rule, the warmer the tint, the worse the output is for a given drive level.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks twl. weird how a brighter emitter has a higher CRI. 



twl said:


> Outputs are different, and everything is different. They are completely different LED emitters.
> The actual output is determined by the drive current, so it can vary.


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's my helmet light. 
It has 2 hiCRI XPG behind a defocussed aspheric driven @1.4a each. 

It also has a neutral dedomed XML2 in SMO driven @4.2a 

It's a 5000k-ish spot with some warm hiCRI flood basically. 
VERY bright. 
I may replace the XPGs with a single hiCRI XML2 when they are available. 
http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/...FB-8C34-0227F8BC4A5F-643-0000007475336B46.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 24, 2013)

burntoshine said:


> Can someone tell me how the XPG high cri compares to the Nichia 219 in terms of tint & cri?
> 
> I've been hearing a lot about the 219 and I am a curious cat.



Regarding the tint: XPG is a lot warmer (very yellow/orange) at least my sample, and the Nichia 219 is close to pure snow white. I've seen several comments that the 219 is rose tinted, but I've not picked up on that at all on my sample. I actually prefer Cree's High CRI's as the Nichia is too pure for me, no character at all. But most people prefer the pure white, which is understandable. 

I've been loving my Hi CRI XML drop-in from nailbender. 500 lumens of seriously incandescent like light.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 24, 2013)

wow 500 Lumens?. what CCT is that at ?

so the nichia would give like half that output possibly ?.
thanks.
seems XML is better, more LED.



KarstGhost said:


> Regarding the tint: XPG is a lot warmer (very yellow/orange) at least my sample, and the Nichia 219 is close to pure snow white. I've seen several comments that the 219 is rose tinted, but I've not picked up on that at all on my sample. I actually prefer Cree's High CRI's as the Nichia is too pure for me, no character at all. But most people prefer the pure white, which is understandable.
> 
> I've been loving my Hi CRI XML drop-in from nailbender. 500 lumens of seriously incandescent like light.


----------



## louie (Jan 24, 2013)

burntoshine said:


> Jealous! That's a sweet, sweet collection of high cri's. I used to have half of those lights and they're all gone because they were cool whites.
> 
> My favorite tint so far is the HDS high cri XPG and the XML that Sunwayman used in the special edition high cri V11R's; EDIT: I think it was a T4. They appear to be identical to me. And 7777's high cri lights are almost as nice as those, in my opinion.
> 
> ...



My feeling is that if a light is otherwise nice except for tint just change the LED! Some of mine have been through 2 or 3 LEDs.

I used the Cree XP-G 90+ CRI which is 3000k, and the Nichia 219 which is 92 CRI and 4500k, from Illumination Supply. I don't know what else is available. As mentioned, the 3000k tint is very yellow, much like an incandescent. The Nichia is closer to the neutral whites ( I have a SWM V11R NW and Quark X 123E2 NW to compare). Compared to the neutral whites, I do see more red and less green, which I suppose is what gets the higher CRI. 4500k is a nice balance between the yellow and cool blue for me.

High CRI is a big forward step to me. I will be curious about XM-Ls in high CRI when they become available.


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 24, 2013)

twl said:


> The typically used HCRI XPG is 3000k which is very warm, and is 90 CRI. The Nichia 219 HCRI is 4500K, which is much closer to neutral, and is 92 CRI.





KarstGhost said:


> Regarding the tint: XPG is a lot warmer (very yellow/orange) at least my sample, and the Nichia 219 is close to pure snow white. I've seen several comments that the 219 is rose tinted, but I've not picked up on that at all on my sample. I actually prefer Cree's High CRI's as the Nichia is too pure for me, no character at all. But most people prefer the pure white, which is understandable.
> 
> I've been loving my Hi CRI XML drop-in from nailbender. 500 lumens of seriously incandescent like light.





louie said:


> My feeling is that if a light is otherwise nice except for tint just change the LED! Some of mine have been through 2 or 3 LEDs.
> 
> I used the Cree XP-G 90+ CRI which is 3000k, and the Nichia 219 which is 92 CRI and 4500k, from Illumination Supply. I don't know what else is available. As mentioned, the 3000k tint is very yellow, much like an incandescent. The Nichia is closer to the neutral whites ( I have a SWM V11R NW and Quark X 123E2 NW to compare). Compared to the neutral whites, I do see more red and less green, which I suppose is what gets the higher CRI. 4500k is a nice balance between the yellow and cool blue for me.
> 
> High CRI is a big forward step to me. I will be curious about XM-Ls in high CRI when they become available.



Thanks for the feedback! I think I'll have to try a 219 someday.


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 24, 2013)

psychbeat said:


> Here's my helmet light.
> It has 2 hiCRI XPG behind a defocussed aspheric driven @1.4a each.
> 
> It also has a neutral dedomed XML2 in SMO driven @4.2a
> ...



I like it!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 25, 2013)

bobjane said:


> Nitecore EX10
> - 90CRI XP-G
> - Orange cerakote
> - 2x8mm trit piston
> - Nitecore EX11 Ti clip



I think this is the most beautiful light I've ever seen.


----------



## borealis (Jan 26, 2013)

burntoshine said:


> My favorite tint so far is the HDS high cri XPG and the XML that Sunwayman used in the special edition high cri V11R's; EDIT: I think it was a T4.


Oh good, I'm not the only one.

According to Ualnosaj here, the Sunwayman HCRI LE is XM-L T4 7B, which makes it ~3000K-3200K warm. But I couldn't find a T4 with a 7B tint in the CREE specs, so either I'm blind, or it's either not T4 or not 7B. But it's a really nice tint anyway.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 28, 2013)

I need to snap some pictures, but here's what I have:

C2 with M61-219 (4500k Nichia 92 CRI)
G2Z with M61L HCRI (~3000k 90CRI XP-G)
L2P with VN54 219
L2M with NB/Joule Thief 219
Preon2 with warm HiCRI XP-G
(I have several other neutrals, but I think that's it for Hi CRI. I'll double-check this weekend.)
On order:
EDC+/Illumination Supply triple 219 P60 module
HDS EDC Clicky HiCRI (XP-G)

I'm partial to the neutral tint of the 219, but I'm willing to accept the warmth of the XP-G to gain the color rendering.
Hoping that Henry's is really a golden 3700k like he says, and not the nearly brown of the 3000k XP-G's I have.

Pics are crappy, but in:






Beamshot - White balance is good, resolution is not:


----------



## jcw122 (Mar 3, 2013)

Man I wish more production lights came with Nichia 219 options (let alone Cree High CRI options).


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 4, 2013)

burntoshine said:


>



THe rest, I feel, are self-explanatory, but what's the light in the middle-rear?


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 4, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> THe rest, I feel, are self-explanatory, but what's the light in the middle-rear?



Sunwayman V11R. They make a cool and neutral version, but this is a limited edition high cri version with a T4 XML. I don't think they sell them anymore; I had to post in the WTB section of the Marketplace to find one. I wasn't sure what to expect with the tint, but it is identical to my HDS high cri lights/tints, which is currently my absolute favorite tint.

It's a great light and I highly recommend it, if you can get a high cri version. The only downfall is that the runtimes on mine are fairly poor. It seems to eat up batteries quite quickly. I think it may be due to the nature of the variable output circuit. But the variable output is so fun and novel that I use the light quite a bit; mostly around the house. I just use RCR123s, so it's no big deal. But for that reason, I wouldn't EDC it.


----------



## Imon (Mar 4, 2013)

Question BtS about that right-angle adapter...

How much light do you think is lost through that adapter? It's an interesting device but I suspect you'd lose a lot of output through that thing.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 4, 2013)

burntoshine said:


> Sunwayman V11R. They make a cool and neutral version, but this is a limited edition high cri version with a T4 XML. I don't think they sell them anymore; I had to post in the WTB section of the Marketplace to find one. I wasn't sure what to expect with the tint, but it is identical to my HDS high cri lights/tints, which is currently my absolute favorite tint.
> 
> It's a great light and I highly recommend it, if you can get a high cri version. The only downfall is that the runtimes on mine are fairly poor. It seems to eat up batteries quite quickly. I think it may be due to the nature of the variable output circuit. But the variable output is so fun and novel that I use the light quite a bit; mostly around the house. I just use RCR123s, so it's no big deal. But for that reason, I wouldn't EDC it.



Thanks for the info, BTS. Looks like it'd be a reasonable choice with CR123A - just won't sear your retina's on high.


----------



## jcw122 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are there any production lights that use the Nichia 219?


----------



## slntdth93 (Mar 4, 2013)

jcw122 said:


> Are there any production lights that use the Nichia 219?



There's a "production" light which would be the Xeno series. EDC+ was able to get a custom run with 219 emitters in their lights. Head over to CPF Marketplace Dealer's section/corner.

That and in the MBI torpedo - it's in development. Head over to CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders section for the huge thread.


----------



## dusty99 (Mar 4, 2013)

L3 L10 @ SB Flashlights


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 5, 2013)

Imon said:


> Question BtS about that right-angle adapter...
> 
> How much light do you think is lost through that adapter? It's an interesting device but I suspect you'd lose a lot of output through that thing.



There's a 90 degree prism in there, but there's also a diffuser lens, too, so it changes the beam and makes it much more floody. It's difficult to tell how much lumens you lose, but you lose a lot of throw. It's good for up close tasks. I keep that light on its side (on nightstand) and on moonmode all night when I sleep. It shines light on my V11R and HDS clicky so I can easily find them in the middle of the night.



tjswarbrick said:


> Thanks for the info, BTS. Looks like it'd be a reasonable choice with CR123A - just won't sear your retina's on high.



No problemo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maxbelg (Mar 9, 2013)

Here are my High CRI Lights. I've got quite a few other neutral lights but these are the REAL high CRIs. From left to right: 

2D Maglite with Malkoff Dropin and modded Nichia 219 (own mod)
Oveready triple Nichia 219 in Oveready bored C2 Host
EDC Plus/IS X60L3 Nichia 219 triple in Oveready HA 6P Host
HDS Clicky Nichia 219 x2 (my own mods)
HDS Rotary with standard Cree XPG High CRI
Piccolo Nichia 219 (2nd run low-high)
McGizmo Sapphire Mule with Nichia 083 (got this one from the man himself)







You can see that I'm fond of Nichia! That's 11 Nichias (with the triples) and 1 Cree!


----------



## jcw122 (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I got the L3 Illumination L10, and I love the Nichia 219, color rendition is amazing, but honestly, I'd rather have a warmer beam, 4500k is still somewhat cool for my tastes.


----------



## think2x (Jun 12, 2014)

I know the threads been asleep for 15 months but imageshack killed all my old pics. :thumbsdow

Here are a few of my new project. How to improve on a SWM V10R Mule?

Novatac 120P Mule Nichia 219B of course.





Copper heatsinked.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice  Always good to have this thread bumped!


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 13, 2014)

have 2 lights i build use 90+cri xml2 s6


----------



## Conte (Jun 14, 2014)

Whoa, those are kind of neat.

What kind of batteries fit in an AK mag?


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 16, 2014)

it is a sks mag, 3 18650 fit there ok. with enough room for 2 drivers and switch


----------



## grr (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a 47 Mini MA HCRI, just curious tints cooler than hds 170N


----------



## Lithium466 (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought these 4/7 had a warm XP-G, around 3000°K, warmer than 120/140 high CRI HDS (which had 3700°K leds).​170 neutral HDS are around 4500°K.


----------



## Brasso (Jun 19, 2014)

I really liked the 3700k tint of the first xpg hi cri emitters. The 3000k xpg2's are nice too, just not as nice.


----------



## oneinthaair (Apr 13, 2015)

Sinner Custom Ti 18650 XP-L HCRI 80 3000K dome on with modified Carclo optics 





















For sale

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4636426


----------

